# Power Heads Great For My Rhom



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

I have 2 filters (marineland bio wheel, i love them) amd 2 power heads but i gotta say i don't think my bd rhombeus would be as active and swimming all over the place without them. He loves swimming directly into the stream and he really looks as happy as a fish can look lol.... And that makes me happy! So to sum it up I'm all for power heads in the tank for vibrant fish. Btw my rhom ate some frozen stuff today. I tried live for first 2 feeds and my first try w frozen silversides was a success. Fast too!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sweet








agreed with the powerheads, sometimes its a nice addition to keep an otherwise quiet fish active. glad its working for you, thanks for sharing your input to bro


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thx man and thx for the reply. So I've been thinking my next piranha (not anytime too soon) would maybe be a manuelli for 1st pick then 2 and 3 be piraya and elongatus but those aren't in order not sure which of those I'd want first. I know mannys r delicate with water conditions n die suddenly. They're soo bad ass though. My dream freshwater tank would be a big black rhom, big manny, big piraya, elongatus, vampire fish(payara) and a giant snakehead! All getting along!! Ya right unfortunately it be a massacre








What a setup though in a 330 gallon!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that Bobby...personally, I've never used powerheads...If you have ample filtration, they really aren't necessary...but I do know a lot of people (such as yourself) that swear by them and I've heard nothing but good things so I might try it one of these days!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Bobbyd123 said:


> Thx man and thx for the reply. So I've been thinking my next piranha (not anytime too soon) would maybe be a manuelli for 1st pick then 2 and 3 be piraya and elongatus but those aren't in order not sure which of those I'd want first. *I know mannys r delicate with water conditions n die suddenly.* They're soo bad ass though. My dream freshwater tank would be a big black rhom, big manny, big piraya, elongatus, vampire fish(payara) and a giant snakehead! All getting along!! Ya right unfortunately it be a massacre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not true...IMO and experience, Manny's are no different than any other piranha when it comes to proper care...with ample filtration, good water quality and parameters, your Manny will thrive just as well as any elong, rhom, or pygo!...







...I think this misnomer gets spread around because Manny's do stress a lot during transport and the shipping process and many of them don't survive the ordeal...but once you get passed that stage, it's really not that much different from any other piranha.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Also love powerheads and high flow tanks... Not only are they keeping your fish active and giving him something to swim against, but they are also helping to keep waste suspended in the water column until your filters can pick it up.

As DaMan said, you can compensate with more filtration but thats not always cost effective (media, electricity use etc) or if you have a sump, increasing the flow rate... but then you are decreasing contact time with the filter media, and at a point making your filtration less efficient and effective.

What size tank, rhom and powerheads? Also, what model Biowheels?


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok that's good to know about the manny not being more sensitive about water quality cuz I was apprehensive (not that I'm getting it soon) since so expensive. About the other question on my rhom, filter n power heads. I have a 4 inch blue diamond rhom with 2 marineland filters that filter 800 gallons an hour. They r the biggest ones they make. 2 bio wheels per filter. I'm not sure about power head size. Ill try to see what it says. All that on 100 gallon tank well 94 to be exact.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

My Rhom loves the powerhead during the day and is active at night.Ive heard it makes them a stronger fish.I dont run one to big so he can move around in the tank if he chooses to.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

My rhom has a nice strong current in parts of the tank and has rest by the huge pieces of driftwood. He looks almost "cute" while hes flirting around in the current n like i Said about as happy as a rhombeus can look lol... Ok im losing my mind lol


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

My rhom has a nice strong current in parts of the tank and has rest by the huge pieces of driftwood. He looks almost "cute" while hes flirting around in the current n like i Said about as happy as a rhombeus can look lol... Ok im losing my mind lol


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Remember, these are river fish. They like flow. I used to have one of the biggest mannys in NA (13 in). I lost him in a move with water I prepped for a week. Ill go on to say they are not as easy to keep as reds, but they are beautiful fish. Piraya are tough too. There is a reason they are so expensive. Mainly because you might get your arm cut off trying to collect them! Unless someone has bred them in captivity. I've been gone for a while.,


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

rhombs are often found in deeper swifter waters. their bodies are basically built for deep strong waters. so mimicing a current is absolutely beneficial to them. its sometimes good though to have areas of the tank that are calm and an easy place to rest. but youll find most fish will relish having a current in the tank, something thats not often duplicated in a home aquarium.

some fish like elongatus absolutely should have a power head.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...that is why I said that I have ample filtration...I usually strive for at least 10x's turnover rate which is more than sufficient...also by having extra filtration, that does indeed cause natural type of currents inside your aquarium!...that is why I've never used powerheads...and most of the piranha I've ever owned have been very active so that apparently wasn't a problem!..the key thing is also to make sure that you have sufficient surface agitation all the way across the fish tank!...that way your tank is getting aerated and oxygenated evenly and properly and your fish will thrive!...


----------

